# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  طلب مؤشر  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## scorpion

السلام عليكم 
ممكن طلب لأصحاب الخبرة بالمؤشرات
أنا من متابعي استراتيجية الترند المكسور و بحاجة لمؤشر يعطيني اشارة صوتية عند حصول تقاطع المتوسطات EMA 9 & EMA 30 ... كثيرا ما تفوتني الفرص بسبب عدم انتباهي لحدوث التقاطع فياريت اللي عنده هذا المؤشر او يقدر يبرمجه  :Hands:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن طلب لأصحاب الخبرة بالمؤشرات
> أنا من متابعي استراتيجية الترند المكسور و بحاجة لمؤشر يعطيني اشارة صوتية عند حصول تقاطع المتوسطات EMA 9 & EMA 30 ... كثيرا ما تفوتني الفرص بسبب عدم انتباهي لحدوث التقاطع فياريت اللي عنده هذا المؤشر او يقدر يبرمجه

 اتفضل يا اخى هذا مؤشر لاخونا الغامدى تقدر تضبطه على اى اعدادات للموفنج
ولغيره من المؤشرات

----------


## scorpion

شكرا أستاذ سمير لسرعة الرد
جربت استخدمه بس ما عرفت كيف أضبط الأعدادات
ممكن تشرح لي لو سمحت

----------


## سمير صيام

معلش ياغالى 
انا اديتك واحد تانى 
هرفقه الان لك
وهو هتلاقى كل مؤشر ومنهم الموفنج تحط الاعدادت اللى انت عايزها واى شئ انا حاضر

----------


## scorpion

ايوة ايوة هو دا بس كيف احط الاعدادات بحيث تتناسب مع EMA9 & EMA 30?
خفت اخبص من عندي و يخرب المؤشر..يا ليت تشرح لي بس في كل خانة ايش اكتب مو لازم بالصور

----------


## scorpion

ياليت أستاذ سمير تشرح لي كيف اضبط الأعدادات

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياليت أستاذ سمير تشرح لي كيف اضبط الأعدادات

 حاضر من عيونى
انا هقولك على الحاجات اللى انا عارفها منه 
طبعا هو متقسم على حسب المؤشرات هتروج للقسم بتاع الموفنج افرج زى الصورة 
MA SIGNALS = يديك اشارة تقاطع
MA ALERT  = يديك تنبيه عند لتقاطع
MA WIDTH SIGNAL  = حجم اشارة التقاطع
BUY MAP PATTERN COLOR = لون شكل سهم الشراء
SELL MAP PATTERN COLOR = لون شكل سهم البيع
MA TYPE 1 = قيمة المتوسط الاول
MA SHIFT 1 = قيمة الازاحة للموفنج الاول 
MA TYPE 2 = قيمة المتوسط التانى
MA SHIFT 2  = قيمة الازاحة للمتوسط التانى 
ده معلوماتى عن الضبط فى المؤشر

----------


## scorpion

شكرا أستاذ سمير...الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## روكامبول

اعتقد ان هناك خطىء لان المؤشر للماكد وليس الموفينج والمؤشر الاول للسار

----------

